# فكرة جهاز قياس ضغط الدم وطريقة استخدامه..



## nonogirl89 (8 أغسطس 2008)

جهاز قياس ضغط الدم





أحد التطبيقات البسيطة للفيزياء التي إستفاد منها الطب..

هو مقياس الضغط الذي يستخدمه الطبيب عند قياس ضغطنا...

وهو عبارة عن جهاز يسمى المانومتر* فكرته بسيطة جداً* ويتكون من أنبوب زجاجي على شكل الحرف U يتم ملؤه جزئياً بسائل كالزئبق, ويمكن بواسطته قياس الفرق بين ضغطي غازين بتوصيل الطرف الأول للمانومتر بمصدر الغاز الأول وتوصيل الطرف الثاني بمصدر الغاز الثاني, ومن ثم تسجيل الفرق في إرتفاع عمود الزئبق بين الطرفين,,ويستخدم المانومتر لأغراض طبية.. 





المانومتر​
قبل الخوض في مقياس الضغط.. نريد أن ننوه أن ضغط الدم في جسم الإنسان يقوم بموازنة الضغط الجوي ولولا تلك الموازنة لتهشمت أجسامنا تحت تأثير هذا الضغط ،ولذلك فان قياس ضغط الدم عملية هامه من الناحية الصحية لان ارتفاعه أو انخفاضه عن الضغط العادي للجسم السليم صحيا يعتبر من الأعراض المرضية اللازم معالجتها.




يستخدم جهاز المانومتر لقياس ضغط الدم وذلك في ضوء الاعتبارات التالية:

- إن ضغط الدم في الشرايين والأوردة يتغير تغيرا كبيرا مع الزمن، وحسب الموضع في الجسم فعندما ينبض القلب يرتفع ضغط الدم عن المخرج وينخفض تدريجيا كلما ابتعدنا عن المخرج وتنتشر هذه التغيرات الضغطية في كل مكان في الجهاز الشرياني.... ولكن عندما يتدفق الدم في الأوعية الدموية الأصغر فالأصغر, فإن عملية الإحتكاك ومرونة الأوعية تؤديان إلى تغير نمط السريان, وفي النهاية نجد أن أنسياب الدم في الأوردة –في رحلة العودة إلى القلب- يكون منتظماً تقريباً.

- يهتم الطبيب بأخذ بيانات ضغط الدم في حالتين , الأولى حالة ضغط (الإنقباضي).. وهنا يكون ضغط الدم عند أعلى قيمة له.. والأخرى عن الضغط ( الإنبساطي) للقلب.. وهنا يكون ضغط الدم عند أدنى قيمة له.. ويعبر عن هذين الضغطين برقمين هما عبارة عن قراءت الضغط عند ذروة دورة أنسياب الدم ( الضغط الإنقباضي) وعند إنخفاض الضغط إلى أقل قيمة له ( الضغط الإنبساطي) ولقياس هذين الرقمين الهامين يستخدم المانومتر...




حيث يقوم الطبيب بإجراء الخطوات التالية::

1) توضع لفافة أو كم قابل للنفخ حول العضد عند مستوى القلب نفسه,, ثم يراقب الطبيب قيمة الضغط الذي يؤثر به الكم الملفوف على الذراع عند نفخه , وذلك بإستخدم مانومتر زئبقي ..

2) يستمر نفخ الهواء في الكم حتى يزيد ضغطه عن ذروة الضغط في الشريان الذراع مما يؤدي إلى توقف سريان الدم في الدم في أسفل الذراع, فإذا قام الطبيب ,, بوضع سماعته على الشريان تحت الكم المنفوخ, فإنه لن يسمع أي صوت لأن الدم لا ينساب في الشريان.

3) يقوم الطبيب بعد ذلك بخفض الضغط في الكم تدريجياً وذلك بالسماح للهواء بالتسرب منه , وعندما يبدأ الطبيب في سماع النبض عند ضغط معين , فإن هذا الضغط هو ( الضغط الإنقباضي) حيث يكون الضغط في الكم – عند هذه النقطة- منخفضاً بدرجة تسمح للدم بالتدفق عبر الكم, وهكذا تعطي قراءة ضغط الهواء في الكم وحينئذ قيمة ضغط الدم عند ذروة دورة نبض القلب... وتؤخذ هذه القرأءة بدلالة إرتفاع عمود الزئبق في المانومتر فتكون وحدة الضغط هي المليمتر زئبق.. أما الصوت الذي يسمعه الطبيب فهو نتيجة للتدفق المضطرب للدم عبر إختناق الشريان تحت ضغط الكم..

4) يقوم الطبيب بعد ذلك بخفض الضغط في الكم حتى يصبح سريان الدم أقل إضطراباً, وتلتقط السماعة هذه الحقيقة كتغير في حدة الصوت, تماماً إذ أن الدم في هذه الحالة ينساب عبر الكم في كل أجزاء الدورة , وتكون قراءة هذا الضغط هي قراءة (الضغط الإنبساطي) الذي يمثل أقل ضغط في دورة النبض...

ويكون الضغط الإنقباضي في الشاب العادي حوالي 120 مليمتر زئبق.. أما ضغطه الإنبساطي فإنه يكون حوالي 80 مليمتر زئبق,,, وتوصف هاتان القيمتان عادة على النحو التالي:: 120 على 80.. ويتغير هذان الضغطان مع تقدم العمر إلا أن الضغوط الإنقباضية العالية جداً مثل 200 مليمتر زئبق تكون مدعاة للقلق الشديد.. فقد يؤدي ضغط الدم العالي إلى تمزق جدران الأوعية التي ينساب فيها الدم..

*منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> جهاز قياس ضغط الدم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هغير وظيفتي صار عنا المعلومات
هههههههههههههه
ميرسي موضوع جميل ومفيد
ربنا يباركك

​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فكرة جهاز قياس ضغط الدم وطريقة استخدامه..*



كليم متى قال:


> *هغير وظيفتي صار عنا المعلومات
> هههههههههههههه
> ميرسي موضوع جميل ومفيد
> ربنا يباركك
> ...




يعنى قريب هنلاقيك د . كليم متى30:
هههههههههههههههه
بس معاك المعلومات فاضل بس العدة والمريض المستغنى عن حياته ويوافق:t30::t30:
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى بجد على المرور والتشجيع
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## قلم حر (8 أغسطس 2008)

جميــــــــــل جدا .
شكرا جزيلا .​


----------



## yerigagarin (9 أغسطس 2008)

*نونو احنا شكلنا حنغير اسم القسم 
الي القسم الطبي العام
موضوع جميل فعلا
شكرا لمجهودك​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فكرة جهاز قياس ضغط الدم وطريقة استخدامه..*



قلم حر قال:


> جميــــــــــل جدا .
> شكرا جزيلا .​



شكرا قلم حر دة وجودك هو اللى جميل:Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فكرة جهاز قياس ضغط الدم وطريقة استخدامه..*



yerigagarin قال:


> *نونو احنا شكلنا حنغير اسم القسم
> الي القسم الطبي العام
> موضوع جميل فعلا
> شكرا لمجهودك​*



هههههههههههههه
ياسيدى ماهو كله برتقال
قصدى كله علم بردة:t30:
هههههههههههههه
شكرا على الرد والتشجيع :Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## radwa (9 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا يا دكتوره
شكرا لكي


----------



## Coptic Man (9 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع مميز يا نونو كالعادة

الرب يباركك ويعوضك​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع مميز يا نونو كالعادة

الرب يباركك ويعوضك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فكرة جهاز قياس ضغط الدم وطريقة استخدامه..*



radwa قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا دكتوره
> شكرا لكي



شكرا ياحبيبتى
ميرسى على اللقب مع انى مش دكتورة للأسف:smi411:
ميرسى بجد ياقمر على مشاركاتك الرقيقة دى كلها
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فكرة جهاز قياس ضغط الدم وطريقة استخدامه..*



Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع مميز يا نونو كالعادة
> 
> الرب يباركك ويعوضك​



هييييييييييييه30: هيييييييييييييه 
كوبتكككككككك30: كوبتكككككككككك
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو أكيد مميز عشان الباشا نوره
ربنا يبعد عنك كل أجهزة قياس ضغط الدم يارب:t30:
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى بجد يامينا على المرور والتشجيع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا ليكي نونو​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فكرة جهاز قياس ضغط الدم وطريقة استخدامه..*



amjad-ri قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> شكرا ليكي نونو​



شكرا ليك انت ياأمجد على المرور الجميل دة:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------

